# A dupe for Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick?  Palladio Shimmer Strip



## ratmist (Oct 24, 2007)

So I just saw this:







It's selling in the UK for £7.50 at Beauty Naturals.  Anybody used it?  I didn't see an entry for it on Makeupalley.

"Five softly shimmering, luminous shades of cream, warm beige, golds and bronze. Shimmer Strips can be swept together for an all over glow, or used individually to accent particular areas, making it the ultimate in compact colour! The ultra fine powder is vitamin and herbal enriched and the warm earthy shades blend beautifully to give a soft, flattering shimmer.  Enriched with aloe vera, green tea and chamomile
  Use to dust over eyelids to accent, over cheekbones to highlight and even over shoulders and upper bust for a soft shimmer.
9.5g compact"

Sounds like a possible dupe to me!


----------



## frocher (Oct 24, 2007)

It's really very similar.  Milani and The Body Shop has dupes that are pretty close as well.


----------



## HoTPiNk2 (Aug 21, 2008)

Can you share with us the names for the possible Milani dupes for this BB shimmer brick? Thank you !!!!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 23, 2008)

bobbi brown bronze shimmerbrick
-milani bronze glimmer
-physician's formula sunset strip
bobbi brown apricot shimmerbrick
-milani terra glimmer
-physician's formula waikiki strip
bobbi brown rose shimmerbrick
-milani berry glimmer
bobbi brown pink shimmerbrick
-milani pink glimmer
-physician's formula malibu sand
bobbi brown beige shimmerbrick
-physician's formula vegas strip

as far as i know, those are the closest drugstore dupes for the bobbi brown shimmerbricks. i really like the physician's formula ones, the texture is dreamy, and they give a fabulous glow!


----------



## babyfauxblondie (Aug 23, 2008)

I actually went over to Kohl's the other day to get some clothes and stopped by the Flirt! counter and noticed they had a new product that's basically the same thing as the BB Shimmerbricks. They're called Shimmer Rocks and are in three colors. They did a really nice job at highlighting when I tried them on. 

Flirt! Cosmetics | Face | FLIRT! SHIMMER ROCKS


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 29, 2008)

I have Milani Berry Glimmer *LOVE* it!!!

It's a gorgeous pink hilighter


----------

